# Cannot change double-click speed with Logitech mouse



## wickerman (Jan 21, 2012)

I use a Logitech wireless mouse with my iMac (OS Lion). It's very sensitive and frequently registers a double-click with the left button when I want a single click. I tried changing the double-click rate in preferences but it makes no difference... I assume this is because I'm not using an Apple mouse? I tried setting up a Bluetooth mouse in preferences but it gets stuck searching and cannot find it. Is there anything I can do about this or have I no choice but to use a different mouse?


----------



## DeltaMac (Jan 21, 2012)

Are you sure that your Logitech mouse is Bluetooth?
Most Logitech wireless devices (including mice) are NOT bluetooth.
For example, Newegg.com shows nearly 50 Logitech wireless mice. Of those, only two are Bluetooth. Your Logitech mouse would have a USB dongle that it uses to connect to the iMac.
Do you have the Logitech Control Center installed? Try uninstalling that. Your mouse should still function, and you can eliminate that as the cause of to sensitive left-click.
Have you also installed another mouse driver, such as Steermouse?

Be sure to try the mouse settings (in your System Preferences) again. Set the double-click speed almost (but not all the way) to Slow, then find something to double-click (opening a random folder, for example). Try that same folder a couple of times to get a feel for how that works. Then, move the double-click speed to (almost) the fast end. Try the same double-click again. You should find (toward the fast end) that double-click is much LESS sensitive, as you must double-click very quickly. The Slow end will be very hard to NOT double-click, as almost any second click will be accepted as a double-click, even a couple of seconds after the first. Be sure that you try your second click with more delay to see how that works...
Do you see any difference now?
If you have used the Logitech Control Center, and you prefer to continue using that software, be sure that you have the Lion-compatible latest version: http://www.logitech.com/en-us/584/3129

And, if nothing else helps, be sure to try your mouse on a different computer. You may find that the mouse button is bad.... and, replacing the mouse is the fix for that.


----------



## wickerman (Jan 21, 2012)

It comes with a USB plug which attaches to the Mac. So does my Logitech trackball. Does this make it Bluetooth? Anyway, neither device is found by the Bluetooth setup assistant in preferences on either my iMac or my Mac Mini and neither are affected in any way by changes to the double-click speed in preferences on either computer.

I don't have Logitech Control Center installed. Would it help if I downloaded and installed it?

I haven't tried any alternative mouse drivers.


----------



## DeltaMac (Jan 21, 2012)

No - the USB dongle will be either RF wireless, or Bluetooth. There's only a small number of Logitech mice that are Bluetooth. If your mouse is RF wireless, then the  Bluetooth search will never find it (it's not Bluetooth) Also - if your mouse was Bluetooth, then you don't need that little USB dongle at all, because your iMac has Bluetooth built-in.
Which model mouse do you have? It's on the bottom of your mouse (like Logitech M110, or G500, or V505)

And, there's no harm in trying the Logitech software. I don't use it, and lots of folks have problems with it on Macs (it sometimes will interfere with other mouse driver software that you can add), but it also might help to determine if you have a mouse button problem, or a software glitch.
My guess is that your mouse button is broken.

(blatant recommendation  ) Have you ever tried Apple's Magic Trackpad? http://www.apple.com/magictrackpad/


----------



## wickerman (Jan 21, 2012)

OK, thanks. The mouse is an M505.


----------



## wickerman (Jan 21, 2012)

Yeah, I have a Trackpad but didn't get on with it.


----------



## wickerman (Jan 21, 2012)

I don't get it. I installed the software but no Logitech program shows up on my system except Logitech Unifying Software. I notice the scrolling speed has suddenly accelerated in the browser, though, but where are the controls located? I also can't find an uninstaller...


----------



## DeltaMac (Jan 21, 2012)

The 'controls' will be in the System Preferences/Logitech Control Center pane, similar to most of your other system preferences.

Also, look in the Applications/Utilities folder. You should see several new items, either starting with LCC, or Logitech Control Center. You'll see the LCC Uninstaller there, too!


----------



## wickerman (Jan 21, 2012)

OK, I see it now. I was looking for the word "Logitech". Thanks.


----------

